# June trip Flaming Gorge?



## MOJO (Mar 21, 2014)

Was wondering how long does it take to do both section A and B? all day or over night?


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

I'm sure it could be done in a day, especially if flows are up, but I think its better as an overnight, especially if you're fishing at all.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Section A is day trip only, no camping. Section B has camping, some of which you can reserve on rec.gov. I've never done B, but it's on my bucket list to do sometime.


----------



## RivRunner (Mar 1, 2009)

It's a fairly easy day trip, A section is 7 miles, B section 8.5 miles. Current is relatively quick. I fish so I usually only do one or the other. I did the entire 15.5 miles a couple of times, cuts down on the stopping for wade fishing. I would figure ~ 5-7 hr for both sections depending on how much you row. Self shuttle for the B section takes ~ 2 hr.

Check this out; Green River


----------



## RivRunner (Mar 1, 2009)

Just wanted to add a note about flows. Right now flows are at 850 cfs. Sometimes in the spring/summer they will daily cycle between 850 and 1800 cfs for power generation. Near the end of May they go to ~4400 cfs to coincide with the Yampa peak, in order to flood the backwaters for endangered fish propagation. The 5-7 hr estimate I listed is for the low, 850 cfs flow. 

Flow rates,
USGS Current Conditions for USGS 09234500 GREEN RIVER NEAR GREENDALE, UT


----------



## Robpineau (Dec 21, 2009)

If you are fishing, which I hope you are, plan on taking at least a full day on each section. Or even better more than an full day on each section. 

A has more fish and more pressure from other fishermen. But it is like a dream: like fishing in a huge fish tank. Often the clarity allows you to spot cast from far away, and see lunkers 30' below your boat. While the average fish is about 16" they are everywhere if it is remotely fishy they will be there. Like any tailwater skill and luck can land bigger/more. 

B fishes less like a tail water with sediment coming in through a stream about 1/2 way. But the average population of fish I feel is a bit bigger. there are some riffles and holes I could spend all day in. B is a bit more spread out. so it is good to stop when it looks awesome and strip streamers down the rest. 

Most trips I will lap A on the first day often pulling off at dark and camp at a campground (Several around Dutch John). Day2 re-run A With boats loaded with overnight gear stopping at the best holes, then camping on B. Day 3 long day on B before returning home. 

have fun awesome section!


----------



## MOJO (Mar 21, 2014)

I wish I was fishing!!! It will be our first time floating it going to stay at Dutch John for our anniversary. I think I will stick with section A and drive along section B if possible to scout for camp spots for the next run!!


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

MOJO said:


> ...and drive along section B if possible....


it's not,fyi.


----------



## RivRunner (Mar 1, 2009)

You can't drive along either sections A or B. You can hike down from the A section takeout at Little Hole ~ 1-1.5 miles along the B section. You'll pass several camp sites on river left. 

Just a word of caution, the launch ramp for section A is very busy in the morning. There's a launch ranger there to direct traffic. They expect you to be fully rigged and ready to launch when you get there.


----------



## MOJO (Mar 21, 2014)

Would section B be the better one to hit to avoid the crowd?


----------



## ColoradoJudd (Sep 10, 2010)

Might as well just float the C stretch to Colorado if you aren't fishing. 
Swallow canyon is nice looking and you can jump off the cliffs. 
Shuttle for either B or C is long. A shuttle is minutes.
Tons of commercial paddle rafts float the A stretch all summer.


----------



## dport (May 10, 2006)

MOJO said:


> Would section B be the better one to hit to avoid the crowd?


 
Do the A section for sure, it is a beautiful section that will be your vision when ever you or someone else mentions The Green River below Flaming Gorge Dam. If you are not fishing I would make a full day of it and do both A and B sections. Just make sure your rig is ready to launch when you get down to the ramp and you will be good to go!!!!
Be safe out there...


----------



## MOJO (Mar 21, 2014)

I have heard that A is way crowded before. So I will look into B,C want to get away from people. Shuttle no big deal parents are coming to watch the kids and help shuttle. On the C section is there any kind of sites to see for the rest of the family why we float?


----------



## ColoradoJudd (Sep 10, 2010)

The only roads I remember seeing are at the Indian Crossing & Taylor Flat Bridge areas which are the two B takeouts. 
The other is at the little swallow takeout, mile 22 or so. Halfway thru C.
That is the best takeout while fly fishing. Otherwise no roads.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

MOJO said:


> Would section B be the better one to hit to avoid the crowd?


Weekends can be very busy on section A. But it's such a beautiful section with great fishing, so passing it up would be a shame. All depends on what your focus is......fishing or peace & quiet. Or both. Folks have advised that the section A ramp gets better after 10:00, when the commercial guides are gone. I'll be on section A in June, so we'll try that out.


----------



## MOJO (Mar 21, 2014)

That mite be the trick getting there after the morning rush any good stops along the way for lunch?


----------



## RivRunner (Mar 1, 2009)

If you want to run the A section get there ~10-11 most of the guide and private drift boat traffic is gone but the family raft trips will start ramping up (if you're going on a weekend). Most of the family trips are rental paddle rigs so they get in the water pretty quick. If you have your raft blown up, and can get your gear unloaded pretty quick, you'll be OK. If I was going to choose one of the three sections to take someone who's never been there it would be the A section for the scenery, followed by the B section. The C section is slow water, not as scenic. You can pull off anywhere for lunch, lots of eddies, some small sand beaches. At the end of the B section is the Jarvie ranch run by the BLM. It's the site of a ferry and store that was run by Jarvie, later murdered by outlaws, has a couple of the original buildings, nice to spend an hour or two going through.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

MOJO said:


> That mite be the trick getting there after the morning rush any good stops along the way for lunch?


I remember a nice beach lunch spot called Marry Me Beach. Mid way, river left. But there are lots of nice places to stop. The rapids are small class I-II, but Mother-in-law seems to eat canoes and drift boats every year. I saw a metal drift boat wrapped around the big rock a few years ago. The big rock on the top right is pretty obvious, but I think inexperienced folks freak out about following the current near the left wall, and stay to far right. Lots of family and scout group craziness on weekends. Have fun, and post a trip report if you do section B. Several camps can be reserved on rec.gov, and I think you sign up for the others at Little Hole. What dates will you be there?


----------



## MOJO (Mar 21, 2014)

5,6 th rafting the 6th Friday so I think I will try A . Will they let you pump up at the put in?


----------



## ColoradoJudd (Sep 10, 2010)

Put in is staffed by rangers all day. 
They want you to rig at the pay station but that doesn't work for folks traveling without a trailer.
They are fine with you rigging at the put in as long as you move downstream.
They typically won't give you time to use an electric pump attached to your truck to inflate. 
Usually only give you time to unload and then drive off. Small area.
The later you go the more lenient they are.
The guides do two trips a day too. Get there at 10am and you'll be in between. 
Friday is just as busy as the weekend in summer.
Make sure you don't forget anything as the walk back to the put in is steep.
It's no fun to hike down the trail with gear. 
Have fun.


----------



## MOJO (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the info!!! Sounds like I got a good excuse to build a rack for the Subaru for a ten foot raft!! Set up at camp throw the cooler in the frame at the launch and get out of dodge!!!!


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Honestly, the best plan is to find a flatbed trailer to rent, drive out there with an mostly empty trailer and a rolled raft, then get your raft rigged at the campground the night before. Then roll down to the ramp and push off whenever you want to launch.


----------



## MOJO (Mar 21, 2014)

Good advice maybe the flat bed Ford will be the vehicle of choice just hate the gas prices!!!


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

A section in June is going to be a floatilla- While B will be quite a bit different experience. a few driftboats- but you should have a much better experience. Depending on flow- you could definitely do the A into B in the first day- set up camp, and finish out day 2 on the B. There is no road access- aside from the ramps. Road to the B takeout is pretty good quality gravel- but lots of gas trucks to dodge. It's a pretty long shuttle from Dutch John area to the B takeout. Have fun! It's a gorgeous place!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

At the "A" section boat ramp there is no check out just launch and go. I go down rigged at 7am to launch and have a fair amount of time to myself before it gets crowded most commercial trips arrive at 7:30 to 8:00, launch 8:30 to 9:30. If possible show up rigged and have the grand parents drop you at 7am. If the flows are above 1200 consider doing "C" section also and you will be alone most of the time. you can apply for a special permit to take out at The Gates of Lodore put in ramp. There are eagles, moose, elk, deer and really big fish, although not many on c. 

PS
if you are too slow at the Flaming Gorge put in I have seen the ranger send people to the back of the line.

I take my grand kids and they love the trip. If you do the A section buy the most powerful water guns you can find for self defense and to surprise the "well behaved" Boy Scouts.


----------



## MOJO (Mar 21, 2014)

Cool!!! Got a trailer going to rig the day before launch and have a great anniversary trip thanks for all the advice!!! It is so great that we can have a website to gain info!!!! Thanks to all!!!


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

We'll be there the weekend after you. We have a big group campout going June 12-15. Some folks want to float & fish section A one of those days. I'm bringing my mini-cat. We'll also be doing some kayak touring on Flaming Gorge as well. Please post a trip report about section B. It's on my list, and I'd love to hear about the camps, fishing, take-out, and shuttle. Have a great time.


----------

